# Grass identification



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Can someone tell me what type of grass this is? I live in Southern Louisiana. Thanks.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I think that's a lot of sedge ( a nasty weed) and some bermuda.

Don't quote me let some others chime in too.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, I was on the fence (still) if it's a weed or grass. It's soft. So that's a plus for now!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

See if you can get us a pic of the point where the leaf touches the stem, or if it grows out of a cluster. That'll help us identify.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That pic is definitely nutsedge.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep, first pic too. I would suggest you invest in a bottle of Certainty, but I'm not sure if there is enough grass in there for a yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Yep, first pic too. I would suggest you invest in a bottle of Certainty, but I'm not sure if there is enough grass in there for a yard.


Lol I know where you're coming from, because I had a TON of nutsedge and goosegrass by my gate, pool and back porch. I sprayed Dismiss took out almost all of it, and the bermuda is thriving. Yes, my back yard was a jungle, but I'm making progress every day. I also have to put up the ugly orange construction fencing to keep my dogs from making runs around every object as they chase each other. I think once he can remove the weed pressure, the bermuda will do the rest. Just don't plan on overseeding or renovating this year if you do use Dismiss.



Took this pic this evening, after I mowed with the push reel.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks. Should I plan to attack this in fall? I also had horrible spurweed in the beginning of the year/spring. .. Lesson learned not to till 6" deep and add unknown dirt in February.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Get on it now so you won't have to fight it later. It will only spread more!


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

My only hesitation is that my 18 month old plays outside and loves water. The sedge at least keeps the backyard from being a mudhole. Would I have any success killing the sedge and seeding quickly afterwards? I know late August and Sept. is prime time to seed.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

RaginCajun said:


> I know late August and Sept. is prime time to seed.


If you live North of the Mason-Dixon line, maybe. In South Louisiana, you wouldn't be seeding the same grass types, so be careful what you read online. Depending on your winters, you might get away with seeding now, but establishing a warm-season grass by seed isn't for the faint-of-heart. J Nick and Telly Coleman have some threads you can review to see how a seed renovation with bermuda goes to determine if you want to go that route.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It is best to plant warm season grasses is during spring-early summer once soil temps are 65+ and on the rise. I'm not saying you would want to do that depending on what kind of Bermuda you have. If it's sodded it's recommend not to over seed as the seed will most likely be of a lesser quality cultivar. With the correct amounts of Nitrogen Bermuda will spread like crazy so overseeding with bermuda seed is rarely recommended.

In my area (northern Oklahoma) the time has come and past for seeding Bermuda. The last recommended seeding date is July 15th and that's with using cold hardy cultivars such as Riviera or Yukon. Any later and you'll experience quite a bit of winter kill as the grass doesn't have enough time to mature and store energy to make it through the winter.

I'd say start killing the nutsedge and apply 1# of Nitrogen a month and let the Bermuda do its thing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I'd say start killing the nutsedge and apply 1# of Nitrogen a month and let the Bermuda do its thing.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the help thus far. I am quickly seeing that growing grass is ridiculously complex. Certainty and Sedgehammer appear to be popular herbicides. Which is most effective, and in regards to nitrogen, how soon after herbicide and how much is that 1# intended for( Sq. Ft. Wise) . Lastly, I see comments about Bermuda. Is that what you see in the pic with the sedge? I'll try to take lawn pics tomorrow.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

RaginCajun said:


> Certainty and Sedgehammer appear to be popular herbicides. Which is most effective...


From university studies I've seen posted and my own experience, my vote for "best" is Certainty. You'll want a way to spray it accurately, though, and that will be an added investment.



RaginCajun said:


> ...in regards to nitrogen, how soon after herbicide and how much is that 1# intended for( Sq. Ft. Wise)?


Put the pound of Nitrogen down over 1,000 square feet anytime you wish.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey RC, what did you ever end up doing?


----------

